# Long Lake with Larry. Alberta 15 Sept.



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

***Lots of fish photos***

With this fantastic weather we've been getting and with my Mum over visiting, we had to go camping.
We checked out a few spot and settled on Long Lake, a mere 30 minute drive from home.
With a view like this from camp

it was looking like a good weekend.

We threw out a line from the bank and hooked a couple of good pike. The first was around 6lb but no photos were taken. James landed this one.


I got his one



Landing the pike meant grabbing the rod and paddling out past the lillies as the pike would tangle in the lillies otherwise.

The sunset was amazing.




Canada geese flying off.

We had a few Kokes



Saturday, I landed some pike from the yak











We forgot the tongs, so I carved a pair of tongs out of spruce. Harrison mentioned that I had talked about making a lure out of spruce so I decided to give it a go.


Started with this.


Then this.


Carve this sort of shape.


Turned one of these into a hand auger by cutting the loop off the end.


Bib made out of spruce, holes drilled with auger. Trebles and tow point made of nylon coated wire leader passed through double then crimped.

The lure did not swim at first but some tuning saw a very slow roll and a diving depth of about 2'.

I took the lure out for a swim along a weed bank that had been productive earlier in the day. I paddled upwind as it was blowing 30 odd kmh. As I paddled I tortured myself with visions of fish hitting the lure withing seconds of it hitting the water and double digits of fish in the hour i had before supper.
After 15 minutes, I turned around, cast the lure out and within seconds i was hooked up. NO FREAKING WAY!!!!!



At this point, the lure earned a name and was christened Larry the Long Lake Lure.

I stopped counting after 10 fish, but think it was about 12 or 13 in total in the 45 minutes remaining to me.







Sunday morning I headed out about 11am sans Larry (didn't want to risk losing him).
A Cat's RRs lure was the lure of the day and accounted for 20 odd fish in 2 hours being very very slow trolled on a short leash along the weed bed.







And I got a couple on a Tangles lure as well.


----------



## Duggo (Dec 29, 2012)

Love it when a plan comes together. Great work!!!


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Larry takes Bilbo to school !

Great read and some fantastic pics. looks like a great trip you and the family are having.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Awesome Craig. Good to see StevenM's and Nativeman's lures work well in Canada. Love Larry awesome work on carving him up. Definitely one for the pool room!!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Great stuff Craig. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Great work! Native [North] American's would be proud.

I bet Larry would work as a fish decoy for through-ice spearing, too, this winter. Larry has so much more to offer. His CV has only just begun.
I guarantee he's got a tuna in his future --but not in Alberta.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My folks just got back from those parts yesterday and told me stuff I never knew.

Apparently they were told that Canada (I think they said Canada) has 50% of the world's fresh water.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Top report Craig.
Go Larry, Go Larry - Is Larry off to new wild and wonderful adventures or is he being put on the wall as a momento of a great trip?


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

you need to clone Larry - Larry-kins?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You're probably the first person I've seen other than Malcom Douglas make a lure on the bank and then go smash fish with it.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

AJD said:


> Top report Craig.
> Go Larry, Go Larry - Is Larry off to new wild and wonderful adventures or is he being put on the wall as a momento of a great trip?


Definitely going on the wall. I can't believe the crimps lasted as well as they did.

Gatesy, I guess so. They certainly were hungry.


----------

